# need suggestion



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

looking for a fishing cottage.
fishing is done beside the cottage.
any suggestions?

thanks
dp


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just for clarification you want an enclosure over head of oyu while you're fishing? Like a fishing shed?

http://www.pronto.com/ameristep-fishing-blind-ap4xx-ss ?


----------

